
Chinese Hackers in the Back Office - pgrote
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/technology/the-chinese-hackers-in-the-back-office.html
======
state
I couldn't help reading this as a submarine [0] for Area 1.

0 -
[http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

~~~
hodwik2
Agreed. I wish I better understood how a PR firm manages to place an article
that is so clearly an advertisement, like this, with such a major news outlet,
without it setting off the editor's spidey-sense.

~~~
state
It's not a bad story, and writers are busy. It's tough to get a good scoop.
Much easier if someone just hands it to you.

~~~
NoSuchAgent
She's been working with a few security firms for over a year doing research
into a few threat groups. I think this was a better story than a simple
network tap at a datacenter. In that sense, it probably was handed to her
simply because it was different and more relatable.

------
Aelinsaar
PR puff in the NY Times, with such a dire headline is more than a little
disappointing. Seeing it here is downright annoying.

